#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Curso Tecnico em Telecomunicações EAD

## TecPaula

Ola amigos, gostaria de saber quem fez o curso Técnico em Telecomunicações EAD no Polivalente, quanto tempo durou e se são somente 6 materias como exposto no site. A quem fez se possivel poderia postar aqui o conteudo programatico das materias do curso, pois no site nao tem.

Quem fez em outra escola favor informar e quanto levou para concluir o curso ? Obrigada.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Eu n gostei do curso.
Eles te enviam um CD com um monte de slide.
Dizem ter um forum para tirar duvidas, mas nem sequer os professores participam... é 1 mês para obter uma resposta.
E por ai vai.

Mas há quem fez e teve sucesso.

----------


## TecPaula

Obrigado pela resposta - Vc se inscreveu mas nao concluiu o curso é isso ? As materias do curso são somente 6 como no site ? Se possivel, vc poderia postar aqui o conteudo programatico das materias ?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Fiz curso regular de técnico, mas ainda acho que qualquer curso pelo sistema on-line eleva o seu grau de conhecimento mas entender o conhecimento é outra coisa. Onde o seu chefe ou cliente lhe pergunta o que foi e como isso aconteceu para alguns fica em mea-palavras, Meu filho está cursando engenharia e discuto com ele sobre mecânica, física, óptica e elétrica e provo para ele que teoria e prática normalmente andam juntas o que muitos ainda discordam.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sinceramente, eu sempre fui presencial, é tudo, voce vive o lugar, os móveis, os contatos, isto de EAD, eu penso que é algo ficticio aonde leva o individuo numa esfera longe da realidade. Desde que isto teve inicio no Brasil nunca vi com bons olhos, por que a gente é da pedra, do vento, do sol, da chuva sair no relento e sentir, agora isto de virtual, não é real, é viver num espaço imaginário e, isto eu só pude adquirir com perfeição depois de ter estudado em colégio técnico, engenharia, pós graduação com 20 a 30 anos de idade se não tem percepção do real, se não consegue ver algo virtual para real, não tem como, após um período de experiências no chão de fábrica, à partir dos 30 anos comecei a ver de forma imaginária, produtos prontos, são outros 500 até hoje eu vejo de forma virtual e não entendo certas situações, é dificil, voce ver algo que não consegue, agora via EAD faz o cara ficar anos luzes mais longe, eu condeno isto, sinceramente, por que vivi a minha vida toda no real, na prática e o teórico anda para trás, tanto que provei com um doutor em engenharia mecânica, quando eu fazia doutorado em robótica com ele, que todos que começam projetos vai teoria, nunca chegam no protótipo, assim eu aprendi com ele, por que eu já fazia assim, primeiro um protótipo, depois a parte teórica, assim se chega ao sucesso, quem trabalha com torres telecom na real, sem teoria é mais versatíl, do que um que sai de uma faculdade todo teórico: - não irá fazer nada. Tive em reunião uma vez com doutores acadêmicos que me confessaram isto, que eles não tinham o dom que certas pessoas adquirem como eu que sempre fui um prático, por no torno uma peça e fazê-la virar uma peça, e nunca primeiro no papel no projeto, isto eu fazia para passar para os ferramenteiros entenderem o que meu projeto conceitual, assim se vive mais e muito mais prático do que teórico. Os teóricos foi provador serem fracassados, isto é tido nos anais universitários, empresariais em essência, não digo inverdade, digo do que convivi com pessoas que pesam agindo com as mãos primeiro e cerebro depois.

----------


## chocobama

Acredito que o amigo queria ser o próprio responsável técnico.
Eu já tirei certificações estudando em casa com livros, apostilas virtuais e vídeo aulas. Obtive grande sucesso, mas confesso que o que mais faz falta é o ambiente dinâmico da sala de aula. Se o indivíduo não é extremamente disciplinado, fica fácil perder o foco com o "fufufufufu" que vem do celular ou aquela preguiça boa Depois de um longo dia de trabalho.
A maioria de nós já sabe configurar um roteador e as preocupações do dia a dia são tão extenuantes que não conseguimos nos dar ao luxo de tirar algumas horas do dia para nos locomover até um prédio e aprender a moda antiga. 
A verdade é que estes cursos de técnico online custam uma miséria e as escolas já encontraram o seu nicho. Não é qualidade que eles buscam oferecer e sim dar aquele jeitinho para o cara que precisa e diz não ter tempo. Eu estou nesta situação e buscando um curso que seja o menos pior possível. Um que possibilite um aprendizado no mínimo decente. Então senhores onde tiraram o seu técnico online e como foi? 


Enviado via GT-I9300I usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Nada substitui o presencial, então o por que da construção de universidades, centros técnicos, institutos etc. Quando estudava, saía as 17:00Hs, chegava 0:30H, 6:00Hs estava de pé para trabalhar de segunda a segunda com excessão de alguns feriados por 5 anos para poder pagar os meus estudos e ajudar nas despesas da casa.
Com 53 anos pretendo voltar a estudar, tão logo meus filhos formem nem tanto para exercer a profissão, mas ter conhecimento e nessa idade como empregado empresas não costumam recrutar. Aqui tem alguns que fizeram pela universidade aberta, e se acham o "TAL" que acho que erros que se cometem no curso não lhe foi ensinado.

----------


## TreiscBr

Senhores, senhoritas e colegas. Tenho experiências desde 1973, quando entrei no mundo mecânico num colégio técnico, aonde fui procurar fazer curso de eletrônica, mas não havia vagas, assim tinha em mecânica, tudo bem, eu estava ali para ter um diploma de ensino médio, que iria me dar uma entrada no mercado de trabalho e, por incrivel que possa parecer, ao torneiar, fresar, limar, cortar, esmerilhar, soldar metais eu comecei a ver um outro mundo. Assim, o presencial é tipo voce estar com sua esposa e gerar um filho. Tá então, se acham que o virtual hoje é melhor. kkkkkkk Tente fecundar um filho de forma virtual, vai gerar um fantasminha. kkkkkkkkk Meu Deus, eu não consigo entender como podem achar que o EAD substitui um aprendizado, não substitui, assim eu tenho experiências desde 1973, são só 43 anos, penso que ser eu o mais velho de todos por aqui, assim 'tu" apresente aqui quanto tempo de experiência tem na vida perene, eu provo com meus documentos do colégio, da graduação, da pós graduação em projetos de mecânica fina, de pós graduação de mestrado e de doutorado, ou sejas tenho de escola nada mais nada menos que 16 anos de presencial e de chão de fábrica 32 anos e como professor 7 anos em colégios, universidades privadas, federal e final em manutenção de aeronaves em 2012. Veja minha carga de experiências todas presenciais, com tanto presencial eu coloquei no pódio da vitória em 2001 sete estudantes de engenharia, que venceram a Primeira Guerra de Robôs do Brasil, ficaram famosos e deram sequências de forma presencial por alguns anos seguintes, tudo lúdico, tudo presencial deles e criatividade deles, eu apenas dei a semente presencial e eles a fecudaram, agora vem carinha com pouco tempo de experiência dizer que EAD é tudo, sinceramente é algo que me deixa estupefato a falta de cultura de nosso povo brasileiro, por isto este país tá nesta furada, por que querem fazer tudo no meia boca, dá nisto ai.

----------


## TreiscBr

Acabei de postar numa rede social, uma foto, veja que interessante, aos mais desgarrados, tentem de modo virtual. kkkkkkkkkkk

Anexo 63526

----------


## raumaster

Creio que muitos precisam de um técnico responsável em seu provedor e nâo querem pagar um profissional que não acrescentará em nada na empresa, porque a maioria dos técnicos responsáveis de provedores só estão lá pra cumprir uma exigência de lei, não contribuem em nada. Um curso desses dando direito q vc tirar seu própria CREA, pra assinar seu provedor, creio que seja valido.

----------


## SanchezMT

meu caso @*raumaster* estou a fz este curso da polivalente, atendente me informou q tenho de fz prova mensal no colégio. pagar p uma pessoa q nem vai estar no seu provedor, um custo a menos espero

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Um engenheiro ou um técnico assinar por sua empresa pode caracterizar em conflito de interesses e não acho uma boa idéia ou se não for ilegal; caso este( um dos sócios) não participe diretamente da administraçao acredito que aí não teria problemas. Empresas de teles acho que é no mínimo EPP ou como se fosse uma grande empresa.

----------


## raumaster

> meu caso @*raumaster* estou a fz este curso da polivalente, atendente me informou q tenho de fz prova mensal no colégio. pagar p uma pessoa q nem vai estar no seu provedor, um custo a menos espero



Cara, não é o que fala la no site do Colégio Polivalente. Lá diz que as avaliaçoes sao Online:

"As avaliações serão realizadas durante o *Curso* *Técnico em Telecomunicações, serão avaliações on-line obrigatórias e ainda avaliação final que será aplicada no momento em que o aluno achar que esta apto.*Para avaliação final o aluno deverá marcar o horário e dia na Secretaria do Colégio ou via Internet nesse caso deverá ter a confirmação via e-mail.Em todos os casos as avaliações serão marcadas com antecedência de no mínimo de 3 (três) dias."




> Um engenheiro ou um técnico assinar por sua empresa pode caracterizar em conflito de interesses e não acho uma boa idéia ou se não for ilegal; caso este( um dos sócios) não participe diretamente da administraçao acredito que aí não teria problemas. Empresas de teles acho que é no mínimo EPP ou como se fosse uma grande empresa.


Também penso assim. O cara começar a ser achar o mandachuva da coisa...

----------

